# This song is the equivalent of snorting 1/8 of coke and then stealing a police chopper.



## Mankini (Jun 26, 2015)

In fact, listening to it makes me want to snort 1/8 of coke and then steal a chopper.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 26, 2015)

Loved me some Misfits, back in the day.

My favorite always has been, always will be, _London Dungeon._

"They called us walking corpses, unholy living dead..."


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 10, 2015)

"Ain't no mystery, why I'm in misery". yeah early Misfits stuff is fantastic - Static Age, Bullet EP etc were recorded in '77 - had real swagger and attitude... what a shame they came back in the '90's with all that fat old men heavy metal shite - can definitely see why Danzig gets on one about it ! fuckin donuts - Michael Graves is a staunch Republican and Jerry Only looks like a reject from a KISS covers band


----------

